# Guess at Colours in my new litter?



## ycoetzee (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello,

My healthy, beautiful dogs mated (planned and prepared for) in February and I am expecting puppies around April 20th. Both dogs are HEALTHY, beautiful and lovely to be around. I could not have asked for a better pair. Sire (apricot) is a funny, graceful, long-legged mini (12lbs) with 2 apricot parents. My girl is a 21lbs oversized mini - long legs, agile, super-smart and the fastest dog around. She is a phantom with a black sire and a brown dam.

As far as I can figure out from the available information it looks like I might have a whole mixture of colours?

Thank you,


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

You are correct about the colors in this pairing being unpredictable. Here's one explanation and if I can find another chart and article I'm thinking of, I'll drop those in. 






COLOR BREEDING IN POODLES


ARPEGGIO Poodles information on color breeding in poodles



arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I believe phantom is a dominant, so 50% chance of that.
Apricot is normally recessive to black/brown. Therefore, you wouldn't get apricot unless your girl is carrying apricot from a distant ancestor. People who are serious about color breeding don't normally mix brown and apricot lines, as there is a belief that the nose and eye color will get goofed up. Black phantom could hide lots of stuff. Recessive genes are a funny thing. There are tests for the apricot gene, but at this point you might as well just see what comes out of the oven.


----------



## ycoetzee (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## ycoetzee (Apr 1, 2020)

Does anyone know what color the brown puppies will become?


----------

